# Help identify CR1 please.



## tglenn (Aug 21, 2005)

I just bought a CR1 frame that is a few years old. It has the Yellow Scott stickers but not the other sponsor stickers like some of the team bikes. Says SDS and HMF on the seat tube.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## tglenn (Aug 21, 2005)

I will add that it looks exactly like some I have seen with "Chrome" decals but these are Yellow and black with a white border....frame is new.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Pictures are usually helpful when answering questions like yours.


----------



## tglenn (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry!
https://s705.photobucket.com/albums/ww53/ab7rs/?action=view&current=Picture006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww53/ab7rs/Picture006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

It appears to be a 2005-06 Scott CR1 Pro. It's the same basic CR1 frame until this year where they changed the geometry and feel to make it more of a comfort/race bike, similar to the Specialized Roubaix and Felt Z Series.

SDS - Scott Dampening System (I think)
HMF - High Modulus Frame


----------



## stubek (Aug 16, 2007)

as I recall, all the CR1 frames are the same, the difference was in the component build from the factory (105 vs. Ultegra or something)


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Note that your frame has a fixed derailer hanger. Look into getting a bolt for your derailer that breaks off before the frame is damaged in a crash or in the event of a thrown chain. They're called "sacrificial" or "breakaway" bolts. Enjoy the ride!


----------

